# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής smartkit 25w 1041kit απορίες

## nikosgalanos

Χρόνια Πολλά.Είμαι νέος στο forum σας και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.Μοντάρισα αυτόν τον ενισχυτή smartkit και αφού συνέδεσα το ηχείο,το mp3 και το ρεύμα ο ενισχυτής δεν έβγαλε άχνα.Εν τω μεταξύ κατά λάθος ακουμπήθηκαν τα δύο καλώδια των ηχείων και έσκασε ένας πυκνωτής 25v 2200μF.Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:Αν αντικαταστήσω τον πυκνωτή με έναν 16v2200μF(αφού η τάση στο κύκλωμα δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 16v)Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα;Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω εικόνες από το κύκλωμα και τις οδηγίες.Τι έχω κάνει λάθος;

----------


## ninolas

καλώς ήρθες Νίκο !!
όχι βάλε τον πυκνωτή που σου λέει 25v  2200μF 
στην πλακέτα κάτω δεξιά σαν να βραχυκυκλώνουν τα pin για κοίτα το(μπορεί να με ξεγελάει η εικόνα)
κόψε τα πόδια των εξαρτημάτων πιο κοντά !!
και βγάλε μια φωτογραφία το σχέδιο να το δούμε !

----------


## elektronio

Τα συρματάκια από τα εξαρτήματα πρέπει να τα κόβεις σύριζα με το κόλλημα. Όπως τα αφήνεις μακριά δημιουργούν βραχυκυκλώματα. Άλλαξε τον πυκνωτή και δοκίμασε αλλά μπορεί να έχεις κάνει ζημιά και σε άλλα εξαρτήματα όπως το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## betacord85

φτιαξε πρωτα ολες τις ψυχρες που εχεις κανει και μετα δουλεψε τον...τι φοραει για εξοδου?και τι ταση εριξες?

----------


## ggr

Απ οτι φαινεται δεν εχεις κοψει τους ακροδεκτες των εξαρτηματων οποτε πολυ πιθανο να ακουμπησαν καποιοι μεταξυ τους δημιουργοντας βραχυκυκλωμα.
Επισης οι κολλησεις που εχεις κανει δεν φαινονται πολυ καλες, θελουν ολες περασμα ξανα απο την αρχη.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Εξόδου φοράει το tda1515.Του έριξα 12v.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το σχέδιο:

----------


## ggr

Κανε πρωτα αυτα που ειπαν και τα υπολοιπα παιδια (κοψιμο ακροδεκτων ,κολλησεις).
Τα 12V απο που τα δινεις? Εχουν ικανοτητα παροχης μεγαλου ρευματος? 2Α τουλαχιστον

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τα 12v τα δίνω από τροφοδοτικό 12v 1.5a.Έχουν δυνατότητα παροχής έως 4a.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λέτε;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι λάθος έχω κάνει;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Χρόνια Πολλά.Είμαι νέος στο forum σας και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας.Μοντάρισα αυτόν τον ενισχυτή smartkit και αφού συνέδεσα το ηχείο,το mp3 και το ρεύμα ο ενισχυτής δεν έβγαλε άχνα.Εν τω μεταξύ κατά λάθος ακουμπήθηκαν τα δύο καλώδια των ηχείων και έσκασε ένας πυκνωτής 25v 2200μF.Οι απορίες μου είναι οι εξής:Αν αντικαταστήσω τον πυκνωτή με έναν 16v2200μF(αφού η τάση στο κύκλωμα δεν ανεβαίνει πάνω από 16v)Θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα;Σας παραθέτω παρακάτω εικόνες από το κύκλωμα και τις οδηγίες.Τι έχω κάνει λάθος;



Το TDA1515A είναι ολοκληρωμένο που αγαπάω πολύ μιας και έχω φτιάξει πάνω από 200 ενισχυτές και έχω τοποθετήσει σε αυτοκίνητα.Το Avatar της υπογραφής μου έχει ένα τετρακάναλο κύκλωμα. Κατ αρχήν δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να βάλεις πυκνωτή στα 16 volt αφού η τάση σου δεν πρόκειται να ανέβει παραπάνω. Κατά δεύτερον ο πυκνωτής που έσκασε βρίσκεται στο τμήμα τροφοδοσίας και για να σκάσει δύο πράγματα μπορεί να συνέβησαν ή η τάση σου ανέβηκε πολύ πάνω από τα 16 volt ή έβαλες ανάστροφα την τάση τροφοδοσίας και δυστυχώς μου φαίνεται ότι έκανες το δεύτερο. Τώρα όπως σου έχουν πει και τα παιδιά στο νήμα πρέπει να κόψεις όλα τα συρματάκια των εξαρτημάτων που εξέχουν στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας και να την καθαρίσεις λίγο για να φαίνεται πιο καθαρά. Μία ένσταση έχω μόνο για το σχέδιο στο κύκλωμα κι αυτό αφορά την αντίσταση 2,2ΜΩ στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος αλλά θα μιλήσουμε γι αυτό αργότερα αφού πρώτα φέρεις το κύκλωμα σε κατάσταση να τροφοδοτηθεί ξανά.

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα το φέρω αύριο σε κατάσταση τροφοδοσίας και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Θα το φέρω αύριο σε κατάσταση τροφοδοσίας και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.



Αν έχεις βάλει την τάση τροφοδοσίας ανάποδα παίζει να έχει πάθει ζημιά το TDA.........Θα μιλήσουε αύριο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Όχι είχαν ακουμπήσει τα συρματάκια.

----------


## KOKAR

θελεις πολυ δουλειά στις κολλήσεις καθώς και στο να "κοβεις" τα άκρα των υλικών γιατι ετσι όπως τα εχεις αφήσει ειναι λογικό να βραχυκυκλωνουν





τωρα για τον πυκνωτή για να σκάσει ετσι η θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί ανάποδα η να ειναι Γ.Τ.Π

----------


## KOKAR

τον μικρο ηλεκτρολυτικο ( γαλαζιο )  που ειναι πάνω απο τον σκασμένο ( Πορτοκαλι ) πρέπει να τον εχεις βάλει ανάποδα,

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!γ.τ.π!δεν υπαρχει!ενταξει πρεπει να ειμαστε επιεικείς γιατι λογικα θα ειναι απο τις πρωτες κατασκευες του...σιγα σιγα θα μαθει να κολαει...με ανησυχει για την ταση στα ακρα του πυκνωτη...

----------


## p270

αν βλέπω καλά και το καλώδιο στο in του ήχου ειναι λάθος

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16)

----------


## KOKAR

το σχέδιο ειναι το παρακάτω και ειναι απο το PDF του ολοκληρωμενου της philips

http://www.bucek.name/pdf/tda1515.pdf

----------


## micalis

> Τι λάθος έχω κάνει;



Γεφυρα ανορθωσης εχει το τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## ninolas

> Γεφυρα ανορθωσης εχει το τροφοδοτικο?



λες να παίχτηκε κανένα τέτοιο σκηνικό ?
θα μου πεις καθόλου απίθανο !

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

χιλια συγνωμη αλλα οπως ειπαν οι πρωλαλησανες τι δεν σου φενεται φυσιολογικο εδω =Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63576και εδω Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63577 σε σχεση με αυτο===Συνημμένο Αρχείο 63578  συγνωμη αν γινωμαι κακος, αλλα οταν φτιαχνουμε μια πλακετα κοβουμε τα  εξαρτηματα , οσο χρειαζεται  χωρις να ακουμπαει η μια πιστα με την αλλη  αυτο ειναι βραχυκυκλωμα πρεπει να γινεις πιο προσεχτικος με τις  κολλησεις   σου. Οι  κολλησεις  πρεπει να ειναι γυαλυστερες , μην  αφηνεις  το κολητιρι να καιει την πιστα και το εξαρτημα και την κολληση  ,θελει λιγο 1-3 δευτερολεπτα  αυτο ωμως ειναι κατι που θα το μαθεις  μονος σου με την παροδο του χρονου μην απογοητευεσαι.  Τωρα κωψε τα  συρματακια πολυπρωσεχτικα χωρις να πληγωσις καμια πιστα σιγα σιγα  απο  την πανω μερια εκει που ειναι ο πυκνωτης τα καλωδια πολυ λασκα μπωρει να  πρωκλειθει μπουμ (ζημεια)  για τον πυκνωτη οσο μεγαλυτεος τοσο το  καλυτερο πχ. ο κατασκευαστης λε ει   25βολτ 1000μφ ετσι?   κατι ξερι  παραπανω απο εμας ετσι δεν ειναι? τωρα αν ειχες και 2200μφ πιστευω δεν  θα του ερχωταν ασχημα. ελπιζω να μην εγινα κουραστικος και συγνωμη αν  προσεβαλα καπιον αυτα καλη συνεχεια..

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι έχει γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.

----------


## street

εισαι μεσα να ερθεις εδω και να το φτιαξουμε ?  :Wink:  ποσο χρονων εισαι ? αν εισαι παν το 20 χρεωνω  :Tongue2:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα έρθει δικός μου άνθρωπος να το δει.Ατύχησες.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Έκανα αυτά που μου είπατε και δεν δούλεψε.Τι άλλο να κάνω;

----------


## toliis69

Ο Δημήτρης (street) προσφέρθηκε να σε βοηθήσει και αρνήθηκες λέγοντας ότι θα έρθει δικός σου άνθρωπος να το δεί. Ε τι άλλο να κάνεις? και αυτό που σου είπε για χρέωση μάλλον αστείο ήταν

----------


## ninolas

τον σταυρό σου :p
λοιπόν πρέπει να έκανες πιο σοβαρή ζημιά (ολοκληρωμένο)
στο in 1 kai 2 pin τα έχεις βάλει ανάποδα 
τα άλλαξες ?
δηλαδή το κόκκινο στο 1 pin και το γυμνό στο 2 pin

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι τα άλλαξα.

----------


## KOKAR

σου πρότεινε...




> εισαι μεσα να ερθεις εδω και να το φτιαξουμε ?  ποσο χρονων εισαι ? αν εισαι παν το 20 χρεωνω



απάντησες....




> Θα έρθει δικός μου άνθρωπος να το δει.Ατύχησες.



ρώτησες....




> Έκανα αυτά που μου είπατε και δεν δούλεψε.Τι άλλο να κάνω;



να περιμένεις τον "δικό" σου άνθρωπο......

----------


## nikosgalanos

Eντάξει Κώστα μην νευριάζεις μια ερώτηση έκανα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά αφού έκανα αυτά που μου είπατε δούλεψε,αλλά ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά.Τι φταίει λέτε;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ενώνω το κινητό και ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά.Τι φταίει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάνεις; :Confused1:

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάποιος που να ξέρει;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Οποία βοήθεια αποδεκτή.

----------


## chip

για να πάρεις απάντηση θα πρέπει αυτοί που ρωτάς να ξέρουν τι διόρθωσες... άρα το λιγότερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι νέες φωτογραφίες από το πάνω και από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας....
Για να σκάσει ο πυκνωτής 
είτε μπήκε ανάποδη τροφοδοσία, άρα πιθανόν έγινε βλάβη στο ολοκηρωμένο και θα θέλει αλλαγή και το ολοκληρωμένο,
είτε τα εξαρτήματα από το ΚΙΤ είναι πολύ παλιά (δηλαδή ο κατασκευαστής έβαλε τα εξαρτήματα στο σακουλάκι πριν 30 χρόνια... ή όταν τα έβαλε ήταν ήδη πολύ παλιά) και οι πυκνωτές έχουν στεγνώσει και αφού στέγνωσε ο ένας και έσκασε πιθανόν πρέπει να αλλαχθούν όλοι οι πυκνωτές (εκοίνει οι μαύροι στο κέντρο τους θυμάμαι να τους αγοράζω στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80... πρέπει να είναι frako...)
(οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές είναι εξαρτήματα που γερνούν και όταν δεν δουλεύουν... για την ακρίβεια γερνούν περισσότερο όταν δεν δουλεύουν... και ακόμα περισσότερο όταν δουλεύουν σε υψηλή θερμοκρασία)
Το ολοκληρωμένο θέλει ψυξη (να βιδωθεί σε μία ψύκτρα - κομμάτι αλουμινίου) διαφορετικά θα ζεσταθεί και θα μπει η θερμική προστασία και θα ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλή ένταση....

αν θες άκου και μία συμβουλή μου... επειδή είσαι πολυ αρχάριος καλό είναι ακόμα και αν στραβώσεις με κάτι που θα σου πει κάποιος εδώ να μην περνάς στην επίθεση... για να μην δημιουργήσεις αντιπάθειες... χρειάζεσαι την βοήθεια όλων εδώ....

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Η πλακέτα μετά την αντικατάσταση πυκνωτή και τις επανακολήσεις.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι μπορώ να βάλω για ψύκτρα;

----------


## ggr

Υπαρχουν οι καταλληλες ψυκτρες στα καταστηματα ηλεκτρονικων για τα συγκεκριμενα ολοκληρωμενα, αλλιως μια προχειρη λυση ειναι ενα κομματι αλουμινιο πανω στο οποιο θα βιδωθουν.

----------


## toliis69

DSC_0008.jpg
Ξαναφτιάξε τις κολλήσεις σου.Σε κάποιες βάλε ελάχιστα επιπλέον κόλληση να αγκαλιασει όλο τον ακροδεκτη και να γίνει ένα σώμα με την βάση. Στον μεγαλύτερο κόκκινο κύκλο που σου έβαλα πάλι είναι έτοιμα να ακουμπήσουν τα καλώδια. Κόψτα!. Στο χαρτί του κιτ με τα υλικά λέει ότι υπάρχει και ψύκτρα μέσα

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16)

----------


## betacord85

κοψε τα καλοδια και παλι εχει ψυχρες καπου...και αλαλξες τους μαυρους πυκνωτες με φρεσκους και φυσικα οπως ειπαν στα πανω ποστ βαλε την καταλληλη ψυκτρα...ελπιζω το καιμενο το ολοκληρομενο να δουλευει μετα απο ολα αυτα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Στο χαρτί του kit με τα υλικά λέει ότι έχει ψύκτρα ενώ δεν είχε.Θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπατε.

----------


## betacord85

προαιρετικα την δινανε την ψυκτρα...εχεις καποια παλια συσκευη για να ξυπωσεις ψυκτρα η θα αγορασεις καινουρια?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αναγκαστικά θα αγοράσω ψύκτρα και τους μαύρους πυκνωτές.

----------


## chip

δες αν έχεις (ή κάποιος φίλος σου) κανένα παλιό χαλασμένο τροφοδοτικό από pc για πέταμα... είναι βέβαια λίγο μικρές οι ψύκτρες που έχουν μέσα αλλά είναι μία καλή αρχή.... και αν δεις οτι ζεσταίνεται σε σημείο να μην μπορείς να την πιάσεις αγοράζεις πιο μεγάλη...

επίσης μπορεις να πάρεις από παλαιό επεξεργαστή P4 intel socket 478 ή amd athlon...(οι τετραγωνες ψύκτρες) η ακόμα και από ακόμα πιο παλαιούς επεξεργαστές socket 1 ή socket A.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

ωραια βελτιωνομαστε σιγα σιγα μπραβω .ψυκτρα ε? απο καμια παλια τηλεωραση  , απο το σασι εγω τις παιρνω εχω γεμισει ενα κουτι.

----------


## xsterg

μα καλα. ο δικος σου ανθρωπος δεν σου ειπε τι πρεπει να κανεις? γιατι ρωτας εδω μεσα ολη την ωρα? ειπες οτι θα το κοιταξει καποιος δικος σου και το ανεφερες με αγενεια στον αλλον φιλο. πρωτα απο ολα διορθωσου σαν ανθρωπος και μετα κοιτα να διορθωσεις την κατασκευη σου.

----------


## toliis69

Νίκο είπες ότι δούλεψε αλλά ακούγεται χαμηλά . Αυτός είναι ένας τελικός ενισχυτής και όχι ολοκληρωμένος ,με στάδιο προενισχυσης δηλαδή . Όποτε είναι λογικό να ακούγεται χαμηλά με το κινητό σου. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος θέλει 1- 1,5 V στην είσοδο για να δουλέψει σωστά . Συνδεσε το σε ένα radio cd αυτοκινήτου κατευθείαν στην έξοδο των ηχείων και θα παίξει μια χαρά. Πρώτα όμως ψυκτρα !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου Αποστόλη.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Που μπορώ να βρω ψύκτρα στην Θεσσαλονίκη;Ο Μουτσιούλης έχει;Τι άλλο μπορώ να βάλω στην είσοδο για να παίξει;

----------


## ggr

Σε οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων θα βρεις ψυκτρα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τι άλλη συσκευή μπορώ να βάλω για να παίξει;

----------


## toliis69

Ο Μουτσιούλης έχει ψύκτρες ναι. Τι άλλο μπορείς να βάλεις στην είσοδο....κανένα μινι ηχοσυστημα παίζει στο σπίτι? Αλλά προσοχή ξεκίνα την ένταση απο πολύ χαμηλά

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι έχω ηχοσύστημα αυτό θα βάλω.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τίποτα άλλο δεν παίζει να βάλω;

----------


## toliis69

Τα κλαματα όπως είπε και ένας άλλος συμφορουμίτης.....  :Smile:  Νίκο προσπαθούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε αλλά μάλλον δεν το καταλαβαίνεις και πιθανόν να φας κανένα χοντρό κράξιμο. Σου έχω πεί τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Κινητά και mp3 player ξέχνα τα,σπίτι φαντάζομαι σκέτο προενισχυτή δεν έχεις,όποτε βαλτο σε αυτο το ηχοσυστημα που έχεις με πολύ χαμηλη ένταση και βλέποντας και κάνοντας

----------


## ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ 2

Καλησπέρα, 

Εμένα μου φαίνεται οτι και ο καινούριος μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός που έβαλες είναι πάλι φουσκωμένος, κάνει κορυφή στη μέση και φωτίζεται περισσότερο η επάνω επιφάνεια στη δεξιά μισή πλευρά και λιγότερο στη μισή πλευρά αριστερά. Έλεγξέ το οπτικά και με το δάχτυλό σου, πρέπει ναι είναι επίπεδος επάνω.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ναι έχει φουσκώσει,θα τον αντικαταστήσω.

----------


## chip

καινούριος πυκνωτής  και φούσκωσε? πως είναι δυνατόν? αν τον πιάσεις ζεσταίνεται? μήπως κάνεις λάθος και βάζεις ανάποδη τροφοδοσία? ή μήπως έβαλες για 16V και όχι για 25V?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν ζεσταίνεται.Είναι 16v 2200μF οι συμφορουμίτες μου είπαν ότι κάνει,αφού η τάση δεν θα ανέβει πάνω από 16v.

----------


## chip

εγώ θυμάμαι που σου είπαν να βάλεις 25V...
Να μην ζεσταινεται, και να μην έβαλες ανάποδη τροφοδοσία (που θα τον έκανε να ζεσταθεί) δεν γίνεται και να έχει φουσκώσει (αν έχει φουσκώσει γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω από τη φωτογραφία).
Οι πυκνωτές φουσκώνουν επειδή βράζει το ηλεκτρολυτικό υγρό (άρα πρέπει να ζεσταθεί για να φουσκώσει) που έχουν και ατμοποιείται οπότε αυξάνει εσωτερικά η πίεση (σαν χύτρα ταχύτητος).... Γι αυτό έχει και το πάνω μέρος χαραγμένο για να ανοίξει και να φύγουν τα αέρια, όπως η χύτρα ταχύτητος έχει την βαλβίδα...

Την τροφοδοσία από που την παίρνεις? τι τάση έχει πριν συνδέσεις τον ενισχυτή και τι τάση δινει το τροφοδοτικό μετα τη σύνδεση? (μετρημένα με το πολύμετρο)

----------

FILMAN (28-03-16), 

nikosgalanos (28-03-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα τα μετρήσω και θα σας πω.Ένας συμφορουμίτης μου είπε ότι δεν πειράζει να βάλω 16v 2200μF πυκνωτή,αφού η τάση δεν ανέβει πάνω από 16v.

----------


## betacord85

με τι τροφοδοτικο ριχνεις ταση πανω του?βαλε στα 25 γιατι εβαλες στα 16?20λεπτα κανει ο πυκνωτης!ανεβασε φωτο απο το τροφοδοτικο

----------


## FILMAN

Από *πού* προέρχεται αυτή η τάση των 16V; Μπορείς να βάλεις μια φωτο να δούμε; Ο πυκνωτής αυτός για να φουσκώσει ή να σκάσει όπως έγινε με τον προηγούμενο, τρία πράγματα μπορεί να έγιναν: Ή έβαλες τάση (και...) με ανάποδη πολικότητα, ή έδωσες παραπάνω από 16V σε αυτόν εδώ ή πάνω από 25V στον προηγούμενο, ή και τα δύο μαζί. *Δεν γίνεται να σκάσουν αν βραχυκυκλώσει οτιδήποτε κάτω από την πλακέτα* (έτσι όπως είχες τα σύρματα των εξαρτημάτων - καλά, δεν κατάλαβες ότι δεν έπρεπε να ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους; ), ούτε βέβαια αν βραχυκυκλώσεις τα καλώδια που πάνε στο μεγάφωνο.

Υ.Γ. Με πρόλαβες Μπάμπη. Ελπίζω να μη δούμε κανένα σκέτο μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## toliis69

> Υ.Γ. Με πρόλαβες Μπάμπη. Ελπίζω να μη δούμε κανένα σκέτο μετασχηματιστή.



χαχα καλοοοοοο   :Biggrin:

----------


## betacord85

καλα το εχει κανει και αλλους πιτσιρικας με el84...και μετα οταν του ειπαμε να βαλει πυκνωτες εβαλε πυκνωτες απο μοτερ πλυντηριου...

----------


## FILMAN

> καλα το εχει κανει και αλλους πιτσιρικας με el84...και μετα οταν του ειπαμε να βαλει πυκνωτες εβαλε πυκνωτες απο μοτερ πλυντηριου...



Αυτό πάει στα κομμάτια, αυτοί τουλάχιστον θα ήταν 450VAC οπότε αν η τροφοδοσία του μηχανήματος ήταν μέχρι 630VDC δεν θα σκάσουν...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα μετρήσω την τάση και θα σας πω.Ένας συμφορουμίτης μου είπε ότι δεν πειράζει να βάλω πυκνωτή 16v2200μF αφού η τάση δεν θα ανέβει πάνω από 16v.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν η τάση που *θα* έδινες δεν ήταν πάνω από 16V τότε ο 16βολτος πυκνωτής πάλι δεν θα ήταν και ο καταλληλότερος αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει δεν θα έσκαγε κιόλας

Εδώ μιλάμε ότι έσκασε και ο 25βολτος
*
Άρα ή ξεπέρασες και τα 25V ακόμα (πόσο μάλλον τα 16), ή έδωσες συνεχή τάση με ανάποδη πολικότητα, ή έδωσες εναλλασσόμενη τάση. Τίποτα άλλο.

Θέλω να δω φωτογραφία του πράγματος από το οποίο πήρες την τάση των 16V που λες, και την οποία έδωσες στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή.*

----------


## toliis69

Σου το είπε αυτό γιατί προφανώς πίστευε ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις.Απο χθές σου λένε να μετρησεις τι τάση του δινεις και ακομα γράφεις θα μετρήσω και θα σας πω. Ε μέτρησε την να τελειώνουμε,1 λεπτό θέλει. Και πυκνωτές καλύτερα βάλε 25v και μην αρχισεις πάλι ένας συμφορουμίτης είπε........... Βάλε στα 25 να δουλεύουν άνετα και όχι στο όριο. Επίσης αυτοί οι τύποι στην smartkit παίζει να είναι και πιό άσχετοι απο μένα που δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός,γιατί στα χαρακτηριστικά λέει τάση εισόδου εως 18v αυτοί έχουν μέσα στο κιτ πυκνωτή στα 16. Τέλος πάντων,μέτρα και πες να δούμε τι θα γίνει

----------


## toliis69

Φίλιππε αυτός που άνοιξε σαν αυγό ήταν ο μαμά 16άρης.....αλλά και ο δεύτερος που έβαλε και φούσκωσε μάλλον πάλι 16v είναι

----------


## FILMAN

Στο πρώτο μήνυμα λέει ότι έσκασε πυκνωτής 2200μF *25V* (προφανώς αυτόν είχε μέσα το κιτ), στη φωτο δεν φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του αυτά γιατί είναι από την πίσω πλευρά. Μετά ρώτησε αν μπορεί να βάλει πυκνωτή στα 16V αφού δεν θα δώσει πάνω από 16V τροφοδοσία και του είπαν πως μπορεί (εγώ δεν θα συνιστούσα να το κάνει αλλά όχι και να φουσκώσει ο πυκνωτής σε μερικά λεπτά ή δευτερόλεπτα όπως και προφανώς έγινε!)

----------


## toliis69

Που να ξέρεις? έχουμε καταμπερδευτεί. Πάντως στην φωτο που έχει το χαρτί με τα περιεχόμενα της συσκευασίας γράφει 2200 στα 16

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, έτσι γράφει, ενώ στο κυκλωματικό γράφει τάση ως και 18V. Προφανώς πρόκειται για λάθος της Smart Kit (ασήμαντο μπροστά σε άλλα που έχει κάνει). Πάντως στο πρώτο μήνυμα ο Νίκος είπε ότι ο πυκνωτής που εξερράγη ήταν 25V και δεν νομίζω να έκανε λάθος διότι πού διάβασε τα 25V που είπε αν ο πυκνωτής έγραφε 16 (το χαρτί γράφει 16, το είδαμε);

----------


## toliis69

> Ναι, έτσι γράφει, ενώ στο κυκλωματικό γράφει τάση ως και 18V. Προφανώς πρόκειται για λάθος της Smart Kit (ασήμαντο μπροστά σε άλλα που έχει κάνει). Πάντως στο πρώτο μήνυμα ο Νίκος είπε ότι ο πυκνωτής που εξερράγη ήταν 25V και δεν νομίζω να έκανε λάθος διότι πού διάβασε τα 25V που είπε αν ο πυκνωτής έγραφε 16 (το χαρτί γράφει 16, το είδαμε);



Ας περιμένουμε    :Smile:

----------


## nikosgalanos

12.30 με ενίσχυτη.12.31 χωρίς ενισχυτή.

----------


## betacord85

το τροφοδοτικο βγαλε φωτο ασε το οργανο

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το τροφοδοτικό 12v 1.5a.

----------


## p270

μας δινει τις απαντήσεις με το σταγονόμετρο

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μου είπατε ότι να βγάλω φώτο το τροφοδοτικό και το έβγαλα.Θέλετε να βγάλω φώτο κάτι άλλο;

----------


## toliis69

οχι καλά είμαστε,να ξέρεις μόνο ότι αυτός ο φορτιστής ταξιδίου είναι μόνο για δοκιμές,το ενισχυτάκι σε δυνατή ένταση μάλλον θα ζητήσει λίγο παραπάνω αμπερ. Τώρα που βρισκόμαστε? Ψύκτρα αγόρασες? έβαλες καινούργιο πυκνωτή?

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα για να φουσκώσουν / σκάσουν οι πυκνωτές, σύνδεσες την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή *με ανάποδη πολικότητα!* Επειδή τα δυο καλώδια εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού είναι και τα δυο μαύρα, δεν σημαίνει ότι μπαίνουν όπως νάναι! Σημάδεψέ τα με κάποιον τρόπο ώστε να ξέρεις πάντα ποιο είναι το + και ποιο το -. Έτσι όπως έβγαλες τις φωτο με το πολύμετρο, το + είναι αυτό που είχες συνδέσει στο κόκκινο καλώδιο του πολυμέτρου, και το - αυτό που είχες συνδέσει στο μαύρο. Αν τα έβαζες ανάποδα στην οθόνη θα είχες ένα - πριν από τον αριθμό.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Άρα για να δουλέψει πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω τους πυκνωτές και να το βάλω σε mini στερεοφωνικό.Έτσι;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αύριο θα πάρω πυκνωτές και ψύκτρα.

----------


## toliis69

Ετσι......τον φουσκωμένο δεν τον άλλαξες ακόμα?

----------


## toliis69

οκ ,στα 25v έτσι????????  βάλτα αύριο και πες μας τι έγινε

----------


## FILMAN

Οπότε τώρα άλλαξε *όλους* τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές με καινούριους (προσοχή στην πολικότητα κατά την τοποθέτηση), όπως επίσης και το ολοκληρωμένο με ένα καινούριο. Ξαναπέρνα όλες τις κολλήσεις σου διότι είναι απαράδεκτες. Στην ανάγκη κάνε εξάσκηση σε μια παλιά πλακέτα και όχι σε αυτήν εδώ που θες τελικά να δουλέψει. Φτιάξε πιο όμορφα τις συνδέσεις των χοντρών καλωδίων στην πλακέτα. Βάλε μια ψύκτρα στο ολοκληρωμένο, και τροφοδότησε το κύκλωμα με το τροφοδοτικό που έδειξες *προσέχοντας αυτή τη φορά την πολικότητα.

Δεν θα δώσεις σήμα στο κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή από την έξοδο των ηχείων καμιάς άλλης συσκευής (ενισχυτή, στερεοφωνικού συγκροτήματος, κ.λ.π.) παρά μόνο από έξοδο line, εγγραφής, ή ακουστικών.*

----------


## nikosgalanos

Το ολοκληρωμένο και τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές εκτός από τους μαύρους και τον φουσκωμένο γιατί πρέπει να τα αλλάξω;Δεν νομίζω να έπαθαν τίποτα.

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή δεν εξερράγησαν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και εντάξει

Ακόμα και αν δουλέψουν σήμερα (που το βλέπω χλωμό για το ολοκληρωμένο ειδικά) δεν ξέρεις τί θα κάνουν αύριο, αφού έφαγαν ανάποδη τάση

----------


## FILMAN

*Συγγνώμη, μόλις είδα στο datasheet του TDA1515 ότι δεν κινδυνεύει από ανάποδη πολικότητα οπότε μην το αλλάξεις.* Άλλαξε όμως όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (όχι μόνο αυτόν που φούσκωσε)

----------


## toliis69

Φίλιππε απο το line θα δουλέψει? Γιατί θέλει 1- 1,5v στην είσοδο, έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον το pdf που βρήκα

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δεν έφαγαν ανάποδη τάση.αλλά ακούμπησαν τα συρματάκια και εξερράγη ο πυκνωτής.Θα δουλέψει αν αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές(τους μαύρους και αυτόν που εξερράγη);

----------


## betacord85

που το ξερεις?αλλαξε τους πυκνωτες κανε σωστες κολησεις κανε σωστη συνδεσμολογια και δες τι θα γινει...αν δεν εχει καμια συμπειφορα τοτε εφαγε το ολοκληρομενο...

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν έφαγαν ανάποδη τάση.αλλά ακούμπησαν τα συρματάκια και εξερράγη ο πυκνωτής.



Έτσι νομίζεις εσύ. Ο πυκνωτής αυτός δεν έσκασε επειδή ακούμπησε κανένα συρματάκι.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μα αυτό έγινε.

----------


## street

ενοειτε οτι δεν θα του ζητουσα λεφτα  και καταρχας ειναι αστειο για ενα σμαρτκιτ  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

ο πυκνωτής φούσκωσε ξανά......


οι κολλήσεις θέλουν πολύ δουλειά ακομα

----------

FILMAN (29-03-16), 

lepouras (28-03-16), 

nikosgalanos (28-03-16), 

toliis69 (28-03-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Μα αυτό έγινε.



Επιμένεις κιόλας. Για εξήγησέ μου εσύ ποια συρματάκια είναι αυτά που αν τα ακουμπήσεις θα σκάσει αυτός ο πυκνωτής, και γιατί; *Δεν βλέπεις ότι είναι παράλληλα ενωμένος στην τροφοδοσία;* Ακόμα και αν τον βραχυκυκλώσεις δεν θα σκάσει διότι ό,τι τάση και να γράφει πάνω του, τα 0V τα αντέχει σίγουρα. Και αφού είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι χάλασε επειδή ακούμπησαν μεταξύ τους κάποια συρματάκια, τότε ο καινούριος πώς φούσκωσε αφού τα συρματάκια τα είχες κόψει πριν τον τοποθετήσεις; *Απλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις σύνδεσες το τροφοδοτικό στην πλακέτα με ανάποδη πολικότητα.* Κάνω λάθος; Για πες μου, ποια μέτρα είχες πάρει για να το συνδέσεις σωστά; Είχες βρει την πολικότητα της εξόδου του, και αν ναι, με ποιον τρόπο; Τί έκανες για να συνδέσεις το + και το - του στο κόκκινο και το μαύρο καλώδιο της πλακέτας του ενισχυτή αντίστοιχα και όχι ανάποδα; Μήπως έκανες μια πρώτη σύνδεση με *τυχαία πολικότητα* και κατόπιν διαπιστώνοντας ότι δεν παίζει ήχο ο ενισχυτής την αντέστερεψες; Πόσες φορές το έκανες αυτό;

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε απο το line θα δουλέψει? Γιατί θέλει 1- 1,5v στην είσοδο, έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον το pdf που βρήκα



Με τις τιμές που έχουν τα υλικά βλέπω ότι έχει ενίσχυση 113 φορές (41dB). Για τάση τροφοδοσίας 13.2V (για 12V δεν δίνει στοιχεία) το datasheet δίνει ισχύ εξόδου 15W σε φορτίο 4Ω (για THD = 0.5%) που αντιστοιχεί σε τάση εξόδου 7.75Vrms οπότε μιλάμε για τάση εισόδου 68.5mVrms για να πάρουμε την πλήρη ισχύ εξόδου (ευαισθησία εισόδου -21dB).

----------


## nikosgalanos

Σωστά έβαλα λάθος πολικότητα στην πλακέτα στην τροφοδοσία.Αν το συνδέσω σε υπολογιστή θα δουλέψει εκτός από mini στερεοφωνικό;1 φορά  έγινε αυτό.

----------


## FILMAN

> *Συγγνώμη, μόλις είδα στο datasheet του TDA1515 ότι δεν κινδυνεύει από ανάποδη πολικότητα οπότε μην το αλλάξεις.* Άλλαξε όμως όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς (όχι μόνο αυτόν που φούσκωσε)



*Ξανά συγγνώμη! Κοιτώντας πιο προσεκτικά στο datasheet, ναι, έχει προστασία από ανάστροφη πολικότητα, αλλά μόνο για τάσεις έως 10V! Δηλαδή για τάση 12V όχι! Οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι δεν έχει πάθει ζημιά!*

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν το συνδέσω σε υπολογιστή θα δουλέψει εκτός από mini στερεοφωνικό;



Αν το συνδέσεις στη line out (λαχανί βύσμα) ή στην έξοδο ακουστικών, ναι.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά ποιους πυκνωτές πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω;

----------


## chip

και αφου έγραψα τα πιο κάτω ανακάλυψα ότι με είχε προλάβει ο Φίλιππας (filman)

κι όμως εγώ έχω αμφιβολίες ότι δεν έχει καεί το ολοκληρωμένο... 
και το οτι βγάζει πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ είναι σοβαρός λόγος για να ενισχύει αυτές τις αμφιβολίες μου....
ναι οκ έχει την προστασία ανάποδης τροφοδοσίας... όμως υπάρχει ένας "γενικός κανόνας" που λέει ότι οι προστασίες ισχύον για τροφοδοσία κάτω από το 75% της μέγιστης! (το θυμάμαι από ένα παλαιό κατάλογο της maplin που στο τέλος της λίστας από τις προστασίες έλεγε οτι ισχύον ως το 75% της μέγιστης τροφοδοσίας και αναφερόταν σε πολλά τσιπάκια διαφόρων κατασκευαστών...)
18Vx0,75=13,5V άρα εύκολα μπορεί να έχουν ξεπεραστεί... αλλά είπα να μην μιλήσω και να περιμένω... αλλά μετά είπα να ρίξω και μία ματιά στο datasheet όπου στη σελίδα 4 τελευταία γραμμή λέει *reverse polarity max 10v...!!!!* και τα 10V σίγουρα έχουν ξεπεραστεί και μόνο αν είναι τυχερός δεν έχει κάψει το τσιπάκι!

http://www.bucek.name/pdf/tda1515.pdf 

πάντως βελτίωσε τις κολλήσεις σου... είναι κολλήσεις που με το μάτι φαίνεται ότι η κόλληση δεν έχει καν κολλήσει γύρω γύρω τον ακροδέκτη... 
Έχω την υποψία ότι η κόλληση που έχεις είναι ROHS δηλαδή χωρίς μόλυβδο (Οικολογική) όπως ορίζει η ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσία... όμως οι κολλήσεις είναι σημαντικά πιο δύσκολες απ ότι με την κλασική κόλληση με μόλυβδο (έχει τοξικότητα)

----------

FILMAN (30-03-16)

----------


## KOKAR

τελικά ο γνωστός σου δεν ήρθε ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικά ποιους πυκνωτές πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω;



ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το TDA1515.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> τελικά ο γνωστός σου δεν ήρθε ?



Θα έρθει την Παρασκευή.

----------


## nikosgalanos

> ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και το TDA1515.



Α τέλεια.Ο Μουτσιούλης τα έχει;

----------


## FILMAN

Ηλεκτρολυτικούς φαντάζομαι πως ναι. Για το ολοκληρωμένο δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## sakishlek

Με την ευκαιρία ως αρχάριος και εγώ με λίγες γνώσεις παραπάνω από τον φίλο να πω οτι πλέον όταν φτιάχνω ένα καινούριο κύκλωμα και ειδικά ενισχυτη χρησιμοποιώ πάντα μια λάμπα 100βατ σε σειρά με το συν τροφοδοσίας ή το ένα καλώδιο του δυκτιου.έχω σώσει το κύκλωμα πολλές φορές έτσι.Όχι πάντα .το ολοκληρωμένο τινάζει κάποιες φορές για λογους αγνώστους σε μένα.Ποιοι τρόποι Προστασίας κυρίως του ολοκληρωμένου υπάρχουν όταν φτιάχνουμε ένα κυκλωμα και όταν το πρωτοαναβουμε;

----------


## FILMAN

Αν συνδέσεις ανάποδα την πολικότητα της τροφοδοσίας δεν σε σώζει καμία λάμπα σε σειρά με την παροχή... Θα μου πεις μπορούσε να έχει δίοδο σε σειρά πάνω στην πλακέτα, ε, εντάξει, Smart Kit είναι αυτή, αφού δουλεύει και χωρίς τη δίοδο γιατί να τη βάλουμε... Κρίμα που δεν δουλεύει και χωρίς ολοκληρωμένο αλλιώς θα έλειπε κι αυτό...

Ποιος τρόπος προστασίας υπάρχει λοιπόν; Μα φυσικά συγκέντρωση και προσοχή, και επίσης *πάνω απ' όλα* _γνώση του τί πάμε να κάνουμε._

Δεν νοείται να πιάνεις ένα DIP ολοκληρωμένο, μια δίοδο ή έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό για να τον τοποθετήσεις στην πλακέτα, και να ξεχνάς να προσέξεις την φορά / πολικότητα. *Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο. Πρέπει ο έλεγχος να γίνεται ασυναίσθητα.* Δεν μπορεί να βάζεις τις αντιστάσεις σε τυχαίες θέσεις επειδή βαριέσαι να μάθεις να διαβάζεις τα χρώματα. Δεν μπορεί να βιδώνεις μπόρνες στη μεταλλική πρόσοψη του κουτιού και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να βάλεις και το πλαστικό στο πίσω μέρος, γιατί αν σφίξεις τα παξιμάδια τους κατευθείαν πάνω στο μέταλλο της πρόσοψης οι μπόρνες θα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες. Δεν μπορεί να βάφεις την ψύκτρα με μια παχιά στρώση λαδομπογιάς για να ομορφύνει και μετά να βάζεις από πάνω το τρανζίστορ. Δεν μπορεί να ξεχνάς να βάλεις μίκα εκεί που χρειάζεται. Δεν μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό στη θέση της μίκας να βάλεις ένα κομμάτι χαρτόνι. Δεν μπορεί να αφήνεις άκοπα τα σύρματα των υλικών στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν ακουμπήσουν μεταξύ τους θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορεί να βάζεις τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ στην πλακέτα με τυχαίο τρόπο και μετά να το στρίβεις για να ταιριάξει το σώμα του με το σκίτσο της μεταξοτυπίας πάνω στην πλακέτα, λες και απλά πρέπει το σώμα του να κοιτάει προς μια συγκεκριμένη μεριά ενώ τα πόδια του μπορούν να μπουν όπου νά 'ναι το καθένα. Δεν μπορεί να ξεχνάς να συνδέσεις τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας και να δίνεις κατά λάθος (!) τα 230V κατευθείαν στην πλακέτα. Όταν σου λένε να δώσεις σήμα με τη γεννήτρια κυματομορφών στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή δεν μπορεί να ενώνεις την έξοδο της γεννήτριας παράλληλα με την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού και να τα συνδέεις και τα δυο μαζί στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της πλακέτας του ενισχυτή. Δεν μπορεί να δίνεις συνεχές στα +/- μιας γέφυρας ανόρθωσης και να απορείς γιατί δεν παίρνεις εναλλασσόμενο στα ~. Μια φορά έπεσα σε έναν ο οποίος τί είχε κάνει! Επειδή δεν έβλεπε να διαβάσει τί γράφουν πάνω τους οι δίοδοι, κόλλησε στην τύχη όλες τις διόδους που είχε μέσα το κιτ (απλές και ζένερ), και μετά αναρωτιόταν αν έφταιγε αυτό που το κιτ δεν δούλευε!

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!θεος ο φιλιππος!ναι οντως ολα της smart kit ηταν σαβουρες αντιγραμενες απο ξενα κιτ...αν θες ποιοτικα(σε σχεση με της smart kit) παρε απο ebay...και ξεκινα σιγα σιγα να φτιαχνεις τις κολησεις σου και να γινονται σωστες γιατι αλλιως θα καψεις και αλλα κιτ

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν συνδέσεις ανάποδα την πολικότητα της τροφοδοσίας δεν σε σώζει καμία λάμπα σε σειρά με την παροχή... Θα μου πεις μπορούσε να έχει δίοδο σε σειρά πάνω στην πλακέτα, ε, εντάξει, Smart Kit είναι αυτή, αφού δουλεύει και χωρίς τη δίοδο γιατί να τη βάλουμε... Κρίμα που δεν δουλεύει και χωρίς ολοκληρωμένο αλλιώς θα έλειπε κι αυτό...
> 
> Ποιος τρόπος προστασίας υπάρχει λοιπόν; Μα φυσικά συγκέντρωση και προσοχή, και επίσης *πάνω απ' όλα* _γνώση του τί πάμε να κάνουμε._
> 
> Δεν νοείται να πιάνεις ένα DIP ολοκληρωμένο, μια δίοδο ή έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό για να τον τοποθετήσεις στην πλακέτα, και να ξεχνάς να προσέξεις την φορά / πολικότητα. *Το θεωρώ αδιανόητο. Πρέπει ο έλεγχος να γίνεται ασυναίσθητα.* Δεν μπορεί να βάζεις τις αντιστάσεις σε τυχαίες θέσεις επειδή βαριέσαι να μάθεις να διαβάζεις τα χρώματα. Δεν μπορεί να βιδώνεις μπόρνες στη μεταλλική πρόσοψη του κουτιού και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι πρέπει να βάλεις και το πλαστικό στο πίσω μέρος, γιατί αν σφίξεις τα παξιμάδια τους κατευθείαν πάνω στο μέταλλο της πρόσοψης οι μπόρνες θα είναι βραχυκυκλωμένες. Δεν μπορεί να βάφεις την ψύκτρα με μια παχιά στρώση λαδομπογιάς για να ομορφύνει και μετά να βάζεις από πάνω το τρανζίστορ. Δεν μπορεί να ξεχνάς να βάλεις μίκα εκεί που χρειάζεται. Δεν μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό στη θέση της μίκας να βάλεις ένα κομμάτι χαρτόνι. Δεν μπορεί να αφήνεις άκοπα τα σύρματα των υλικών στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας και να μην καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν ακουμπήσουν μεταξύ τους θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Δεν μπορεί να βάζεις τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ στην πλακέτα με τυχαίο τρόπο και μετά να το στρίβεις για να ταιριάξει το σώμα του με το σκίτσο της μεταξοτυπίας πάνω στην πλακέτα, λες και απλά πρέπει το σώμα του να κοιτάει προς μια συγκεκριμένη μεριά ενώ τα πόδια του μπορούν να μπουν όπου νά 'ναι το καθένα. Δεν μπορεί να ξεχνάς να συνδέσεις τον μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας και να δίνεις κατά λάθος (!) τα 230V κατευθείαν στην πλακέτα. Όταν σου λένε να δώσεις σήμα με τη γεννήτρια κυματομορφών στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή δεν μπορεί να ενώνεις την έξοδο της γεννήτριας παράλληλα με την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού και να τα συνδέεις και τα δυο μαζί στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας της πλακέτας του ενισχυτή. Δεν μπορεί να δίνεις συνεχές στα +/- μιας γέφυρας ανόρθωσης και να απορείς γιατί δεν παίρνεις εναλλασσόμενο στα ~. Μια φορά έπεσα σε έναν ο οποίος τί είχε κάνει! Επειδή δεν έβλεπε να διαβάσει τί γράφουν πάνω τους οι δίοδοι, κόλλησε στην τύχη όλες τις διόδους που είχε μέσα το κιτ (απλές και ζένερ), και μετά αναρωτιόταν αν έφταιγε αυτό που το κιτ δεν δούλευε!



Αν βάλει κάποιος ανάποδα την τροφοδοσία σίγουρα η λαμπα δεν θα τον σώσει. Θα τον σώσει όμως πιστεύω από τα βραχυκύκλωμα.Όταν τα καλώδια είναι κουβάρι ή κάτι ακουμπάει εκεί που δεν πρέπει όπως οι μπορνες.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αφού έκανα ξανά τις κολλήσεις και αφού συνέδεσα το υπολογιστή ο ήχος ακουγόταν πολύ σιγανά.Μήπως επειδή λέει μέγιστη ησχύ στα 18v.Πρέπει να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές και το ολοκληρωμένο;

----------


## chip

και στα 12V θα ακούγεται δυνατά!
όταν έχεις βάλει ανάποδα τροφοδοσία και ακούς πολύ σιγά 99% είναι ολοκληρωμενο.... τώρα αν έχεις και άλλα λαθη που δεν βλέπουμε θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουμε το 99% και όχι το 1%....

----------

FILMAN (01-04-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δηλαδή την έχει φάει το ολοκληρωμένο και δεν χρειάζονται άλλαγμα οι πυκνωτές;

----------


## chip

αν θες μπορείς να αλλάξεις του πυκνωτές και αν δεν δουλέψει (το πιθανότερο) αλλάζεις και το ολοκληρωμένο...
Οι πυκνωτές χαλάνε με ανάποδη τροφοδοσία, επίσης καποιοι από τους πυκνωτές φαίνονται οτι είναι εδώ και πολά χρόνια κατασκευσμένοι, επίσης το να αλλάξεις πυκνωτές δεν κοστίζει πολύ και τους βρίσκεις και εύκολα.... άρα έχεις όλους τους λόγους για να τα τους αλλάξεις όλους... Το πιθανότερο όμως είναι οτι ο βασικός υπεύθυνος είναι το ολοκληρωμενο...

----------

FILMAN (01-04-16)

----------


## Dbnn

> Δηλαδή την έχει φάει το ολοκληρωμένο και δεν χρειάζονται άλλαγμα οι πυκνωτές;



Φιλε μου με το συμπαθειο αλλα δεν θες να μαθεις.... Αρπα κολλα κανεις. 
Και εγω σου λεω οτι φταιει η αντισταση R22 πανω στο τυπωμενο που ειναι 1.2kΩ. Θα την αλλαξεις απλα και θα ρωτας παλι γιατι δεν δουλευει. 
Αλλαξες σχεδον τα παντα και αφησες το ιδιο ολοκληρωμενο. 
Οταν εχουμε κανει τετοιες ιστοριες πχ να σκανε πυκνωτες απο αναποδες πολικοτητες, υπερβολικες τασεις κλπ αλλαζουμε τα ολοκληρωμενα. Ακριβο δεν ειναι. Κατσε σκεψου ποσο απλο κυκλωμα εχεις. Κατεβασε το datasheet του ολοκληρωμενου και μελετησε το να δεις τι κανει το καθε ποδι. Ελεγξε την πλακετα σου. 
Αγαπησε κυριολεκτικα αυτο που κανεις και θα δουλεψει.

----------


## chip

μπορεί να την έχει φάει μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο αλλά αν δεν είναι μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο αλλά είναι και οι πυκνωτές μπορεί να αλλάξεις ολοκληρωμένο και οι κατεστραμένοι πυκνωτές να σου καταστρέψουν και το νέο ολοκληρωμένο... αποφάσισε και πάρε τα ρίσκα σου... ίσως για πυκνωτές αξίας περίπου 1 ευρώ που πιθανότατα και να δουλευουν αλλα να είναι γερασμένοι και στο κοντινό μέλλον να καταστραφούν.... να κάψεις και το επόμενο ολοκληρωμένο...

Έτσι για να καταλάβεις... οι μαύροι πυκνωτές frako είναι μάλλον από τα μέσα δεκαετίας 80... Εγώ έχω ένα υπολογιστή από το 1985 και τον έβαλα πριν 2-3 χρόνια να δουλεψει... και ένας πυκνωτής frako του 1984 στο τροφοδοτικό του υπολογιστή είχε βραχυκυκλώσει και έκαψε τον 1,5A μετασχηματιστή του υπολογιστή!

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ξέρετε κανένα κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά στην Θεσσαλονίκη που να έχει το tda1515 και ψύκτρα για αυτό;Ο Μουτσιούλης δεν είχε.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ξέρει κανείς αυτό;

----------


## apilot

Πάρε τηλέφωνο και  ρώτα ποιος έχει  στα υπόλοιπα μαγαζιά.

----------


## toliis69

Νίκο κατ'αρχην το κάθε μαγαζί δεν μας ενημερώνει με το διαθέσιμο stock του οπότε μην κάνεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις. Παίρνεις τηλέφωνα και ρωτάς. Επειδή το Σαβ/κο ασχολήθηκα με το θεμα θα σου πώ ότι τα έχει ο Ιωαννίδης και ο Τεκίδης ο Θεοχάρης(μην ρωτήσεις που είναι ο Τεκίδης,έχεις ιντερνετ). Ο Ιωαννίδης το έχει 8,50 ευρώ και ο Τεκίδης 3 !!! Πριν τραβηχτείς να αγοράσεις το ολοκληρωμένο έκανες αυτό που σου είπα? Να το συνδέσεις σε ενα ηχοσύστημα στην εξοδο των ηχείων και να αρχίσεις την δοκιμή απο χαμηλά? Μάλλον όχι. Είπες ότι παίζει αλλά με χαμηλή ένταση. Απο περιέργεια και μόνο έκατσα και το εφτιαξα χθες. Ζωγράφισα την πλακέτα στο χέρι για γρήγορα ακι το μόνταρα. 009.jpg001.jpg
Οντως με κινητό παιζει χαμηλά ,αλλα αυτό οφείλεται οπως είπα και σε προηγούμενο ποστ στην ευαισθησια εισοδου που απαιτει το συγκεκριμένο .1,45v rms . Παραθέτω και το σχετικό link για να το δουν οι ενδιαφερόμενοι. 
https://www.quasarelectronics.co.uk/...t-kit/1046.pdf
Στα τεχνικα χαρακτιριστικά θα δείτε την απαιτουμενη ευαισθησια εισόδου.  Το σύνδεσα λοιπον σε ενα αρχαιο ηχοσυστημα που ειχα(ολα σε ενα) και παίζει μια χαρά,και με αρκετή ενταση.Το ιδιο καλα θα παιξει και σε αυτοκινητο συνδεοντας το στην εξοδο των ηχειων του ραδιο σι-ντι.Πριν λοιπον τρεχεις να αγορασεις ολοκληρωμενο δοκιμασε πρωτα αυτο.

----------

street (04-04-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Αποστόλη στο λινκ δεν φαίνονται οι τιμές των υλικών. Μήπως κάποιες αντιστάσεις έχουν διαφορετική τιμή; Μπορείς να μετρήσεις την ευαισθησία εισόδου στο κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες;

----------


## toliis69

> Αποστόλη στο λινκ δεν φαίνονται οι τιμές των υλικών. Μήπως κάποιες αντιστάσεις έχουν διαφορετική τιμή; Μπορείς να μετρήσεις την ευαισθησία εισόδου στο κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες;



Καλημέρα Φίλιππε. Ναι τα υλικά δεν τα γραφει αλλά είναι το ίδο smart kit(1046) σε στερεοφωνικό.Το μονοφωνικό είναι το 1041. Αν δεις το σχεδιο στο στερεοφωνικο έχει απλα ενωμένες τις 2 πλακετες του 1041 του μονοφωνικού άρα λογικά και τα υλικά είναι ίδια. Για την ευαισθησια θα σε στεναχωρήσω,δεν μπορώ να την μετρήσω,γιατί δεν ξέρω πως, και δεν έχω κάτι σπίτι εκτός απο πολύμετρο .Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρόνικός,απλά απο χόμπυ ασχολούμαι   :Smile:

----------


## toliis69

Η απορία μου λύθηκε ! Αλλαξα την R9 στην εισοδο απο 2,2Μ που έλεγε το σχέδιο σε 100Κ και πλεον παίζει αρκετά δυνατά και με κινητό. Προφανώς αυτη ηταν αρκετά μεγάλη και για αυτό ηθελε και 1,5V στην είσοδο. Ολα καλά λοιπόν....

----------


## FILMAN

> Με τις τιμές που έχουν τα υλικά βλέπω ότι έχει ενίσχυση 113 φορές (41dB). Για τάση τροφοδοσίας 13.2V (για 12V δεν δίνει στοιχεία) το datasheet δίνει ισχύ εξόδου 15W σε φορτίο 4Ω (για THD = 0.5%) που αντιστοιχεί σε τάση εξόδου 7.75Vrms οπότε μιλάμε για τάση εισόδου 68.5mVrms για να πάρουμε την πλήρη ισχύ εξόδου (ευαισθησία εισόδου -21dB).



*Χμ, πολλά λάθη κάνω τελικά! Στον υπολογισμό αυτό δεν συμπεριέλαβα τον διαιρέτη R9 - R1!* Με R9 = 2.2MΩ, R1 = 100kΩ και αντίσταση εισόδου το λιγότερο 1ΜΩ, το σήμα εισόδου εξασθενεί κατά 25.2 φορές το πολύ, οπότε 68.5mV * 25.2 = 1.73Vrms!




> Φίλιππε απο το line θα δουλέψει? Γιατί θέλει 1- 1,5v στην είσοδο, έτσι λέει τουλάχιστον το pdf που βρήκα



Οπότε Τόλη είχες δίκιο!

Βέβαια η αντίσταση εισόδου των 2.2ΜΩ είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλη...

----------

toliis69 (04-04-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Για την ευαισθησια θα σε στεναχωρήσω,δεν μπορώ να την μετρήσω,γιατί δεν ξέρω πως, και δεν έχω κάτι σπίτι εκτός απο πολύμετρο .Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρόνικός,απλά απο χόμπυ ασχολούμαι



Βασικά ένα πολύμετρο που να μετράει AC χρειάζεται, και μια πηγή ημιτόνου (γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων ή στην περίπτωσή σου, αν δεν έχεις, η έξοδος ενός μετασχηματιστή) για μια εκτίμηση...

----------

toliis69 (04-04-16)

----------


## street

και ολα αυτα για ενα απλο σμαρτ κιτ !!! και για ενα θεμα που δεν ειναι καν σε σωστη κατηγοριο ....

----------


## toliis69

> και ολα αυτα για ενα απλο σμαρτ κιτ !!! και για ενα θεμα που δεν ειναι καν σε σωστη κατηγοριο ....



Και που ο βασικός ενδιαφερόμενος την έκανε απο οτι φαίνεται. Φοβερό ???   :Smile:

----------

street (04-04-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Καταρχάς δεν την έκανα,αλλά είχε χαλάσει το ίντερνετ μου.

----------


## FILMAN

Έκανες τίποτα τελικά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα πάω αύριο να αγοράσω το ολοκληρωμένο και να το αντικαταστήσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εεε! Μην ξεχνιόμαστε...

----------


## pstratos

"όλα αυτά για ένα smart kit".... Που να ακουγατέ κάτι απορείες πρωτοετών φοιτητών για πράματα που νομίζουμε οτι τα ξέρουμε, και ξαφνικά να ανακαλύπτεις οτι ουσιαστικά δεν ξέρεις την τύφλα σου! Ποτέ μην υποτιμάτε πράματα που τα θεωρείτε απλά, όλα μπορούν κάτι να μας μάθουν.
Παραπάνω τον ρωτήσατε περί ευαυσθησίας. Πώς πραγματικά την μετράμε και τι είναι?

----------


## FILMAN

> Παραπάνω τον ρωτήσατε περί ευαυσθησίας. Πώς πραγματικά την μετράμε και τι είναι?



Ευαισθησία εισόδου είναι η στάθμη του σήματος που πρέπει να δώσεις στον ενισχυτή για να πάρεις την ονομαστική ισχύ εξόδου ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει τη στάθμη εξόδου που θα θεωρήσεις ως 0dB (διότι μπορεί να προτιμάς η έξοδος να φτάνει σε ψαλιδισμό στα +6dB, +9dB, +12dB ή σε ό,τι άλλη στάθμη θέλεις και όχι στα 0dB)

----------


## xmaze

> Βασικά ένα πολύμετρο που να μετράει AC χρειάζεται, και μια πηγή ημιτόνου (γεννήτρια συναρτήσεων ή στην περίπτωσή σου, αν δεν έχεις, η έξοδος ενός μετασχηματιστή) για μια εκτίμηση...




Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι η έξοδος μετασχηματιστή είναι επικίνδυνη , οπότε μην πάρεις οποιονδήποτε μετασχηματιστή και σε βρούνε ανάσκελα!!

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Και τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εεε! Μην ξεχνιόμαστε...



Τι θέλουν άλλαγμα όλοι οι πυκνωτές,εγώ πήρα μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## p270

ναι άλλαξε τους έχουν γίνει τόσα σε αυτό το κιτ

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πειράζει που αντικατέστησα το ολοκληρωμένο χωρίς να αντικαταστήσω τους πυκνωτές;

----------


## chip

Εμάς όχι... 
το ολοκληρωμένο όμως πιθανόν να το πειράξει αν έχει καταστραφεί κάποιος ή αν χαλάσει κάποιος στο κοντινό μέλλον λόγω ηλικίας ή λόγω κακής χρήσης.... και έτσι για πολύ μικρό κόστος πυκνωτών ίσως να πληρώνεις πάλι ολοκληρωμένο... που παρεπιπτώντος η διαθεσιμότητα του στην διεθνή αγορά είναι όλο και μικρότερη και το κόστος του συνεχώς αυξάνεται....

----------

FILMAN (19-04-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Πειράζει που αντικατέστησα το ολοκληρωμένο χωρίς να αντικαταστήσω τους πυκνωτές;



Πειράζει να μας πεις *γιατί* δεν τους άλλαξες;

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Κύριοι ψυχραιμία...Κάποιοι μαθαίνουν εύκολα και κάποιο δύσκολα...Θα μάθει όμως....στο 10ο-20ο ολοκληρωμένο θα έχει τελειοποιηθεί....Και ΟΚ να το δεχτώ το αρχάριος,αλλά ρε παιδιά,με τόσα tips που άκουσε,από τις κολλήσεις μέχρι τα εξαρτήματα που έσκασαν *ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΑΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ?* Τι δεν έχω καταλάβει;

----------


## sotiris12

Ο γνωστός σου τι λέει για όλα αυτα?

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά θέλουν άλλαγμα οι πυκνωτές.Είπε.Δίκιο είχατε.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Τελικά θέλουν άλλαγμα οι πυκνωτές.Είπε.Δίκιο είχατε.



σε ποιό θέμα είχαν *δίκιο;*

----------


## nikosgalanos

> σε ποιό θέμα είχαν *δίκιο;*



Στο άλλαγμα των πυκνωτών.

----------


## p270

παίζει τελικά;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> παίζει τελικά;



Θα τους αλλάξω μέσα στην εβδομάδα και θα σας πω.Στη Θεσσαλονίκη ποίος θα έχει όλους τους πυκνωτές του κιτ και το ολοκληρωμένο(ο ιωαννίδης έχει 9€ το ολοκληρωμένο!);

----------


## p270

με τόσες αλλαγές που έχεις κάνει πόσο έχει πάει ως τώρα η ιστορία;

----------


## nikosgalanos

> με τόσες αλλαγές που έχεις κάνει πόσο έχει πάει ως τώρα η ιστορία;



9 το ολοκληρωμένο και 1 οι πυκνωτές.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Τελικά μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία.Τελικά αφαίρεσα όλους τους πυκνωτές και το ολοκληρωμένο από την πλακέτα και την καθάρισα.Τελικά θα πάω να αγοράσω τα εξαρτήματα από τον Τεκίδη.Μήπως ξέρετε το ωράριο του και αν λειτουργεί ακόμα το μαγαζί στη Σταυρούπολη;

----------


## nikosgalanos

Κάποιος ξέρει αυτό που ρώτησα παραπάνω;

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

> Κάποιος ξέρει αυτό που ρώτησα παραπάνω;



https://www.facebook.com/tekidistheo...?tab=page_info


Θα σου λύσει τις απορίες σου.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μετά από πολύ καιρό επανέρχομαι στο θέμα.Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα πάω να αγοράσω όλους τους πυκνωτές και το ολοκληρωμένο και θα δω αν δουλεύψει.

----------


## betacord85

ακομα???το τυπωμενο το αλλαξες?  :Tongue2:  δουλεια 10 λεπτων ειναι αντε...

----------


## nikosgalanos

Αφαίρεσα από το τυπωμένο όλους τους πυκνωτές και το ολοκληρωμένο και άφησα μόνο τις αντιστάσεις αφού βεβαιώθηκα ότι ήταν σωστά τοποθετημένες.Χρειάζεται αλλαγή το τυπωμένο το καθάρισα;Οι πολυεστερικοί πυκνωτές του κυκλώματος μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν από αλλού τύπου με ίδιες τιμές;

----------


## betacord85

οχι σε πηραζω...καθαρισε το καλα παρε καινουρια υλικα κολλησε τα προσεκτικα και θα δεις οτι θα δουλεψει και θα εκπλαγεις!

----------

nikosgalanos (05-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα πάρω τα υλικά και αν δουλεύψει θα το βάλω σε μεταλλικό κουτί με βύσματα rca.Πώς γίνεται να μειώνουμε η να αυξάνουμε την ένταση από τον ενισχυτή χωρίς τη χρήση της έντασης ήχου της πηγής;π.χ. με κανένα ποτενσιόμετρο;

----------


## betacord85

φτασε μεχρι εκεινο το σημειο και εμεις εδω ειμαστε να σε βοηθησουμε...τα πανατ μπορεις να κανεις μεχρι και bluetooth και να ακους wireless απο το κινητο σου!τι ιδεα πεταξα παλι ο μπαγασας βραδιατικα!καλο ε?

----------

nikosgalanos (05-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Μου βάζεις ιδέες!B-)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Θα πάω σήμερα στον Ιωαννίδη αν μπορέσω αλλιώς αύριο να πάρω πυκνωτές και ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Πήρα όλα τα υλικά του κιτ από τον Ιωαννίδη και θα αρχίσω να μοντάρω!

----------


## street

> μπορεις να κανεις μεχρι και bluetooth και να ακους  wireless απο το κινητο σου!τι ιδεα πεταξα παλι ο μπαγασας  βραδιατικα!καλο ε?







> Μου βάζεις ιδέες!B-)



ωχχχ  :Lol: 

ωχ ωχωχ





> Πήρα όλα τα υλικά του κιτ από τον Ιωαννίδη και θα αρχίσω να μοντάρω!



και ξανα ωωωωχχχχ 


με το καλο και δορυφορικη ληψη   ....  :Lol: 


υσ αστειευομαι  .... προχωρα  :Biggrin:

----------

nikosgalanos (05-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ουφ το μοντάρισα αφού έλενξα χίλιες φορές το κύκλωμα.

----------


## Dbnn

Και?? Δουλεψε??

----------

nikosgalanos (06-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Συνδέω ηχείο,τροφοδοτικό και πηγή και ο θεός βοηθός. :Rolleyes:

----------


## chip

προσοχή στην πολικότητα του ρεύματος και να μην κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο!!!

----------

nikosgalanos (06-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Σύνδεσα στον ενισχυτή το ηχείο(4ωμ,30w),την πηγή (κινητό τηλέφωνο)και το τροφοδοτικό(12v,1.5a),το ανάβω και μετράω την τάση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού και ήταν 3v! το κύκλωμα τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα!Που να το συνδέσω για μην πέφτει η τάση τόσο πολύ ίσως σε μπαταρία;

----------


## Dbnn

Νικο παρατα το και βρες καποιον να σε βοηθησει απο κοντα. Κατι κανεις πολυ λαθος επανηλημενα.

----------


## nikosgalanos

Δούλεψε ακούγεται πολύ δυνατά και καθαρά!Με μηδενική παραμόρφωση! :Biggrin:

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Νικο παρατα το και βρες καποιον να σε βοηθησει απο κοντα. Κατι κανεις πολυ λαθος επανηλημενα.



Δες απάντηση #174 και μετά πες μου να τα παρατήσω.Δεν θέλω να σε θίξω απλώς δούλεψε ο ενισχυτής.

----------


## p270

πες πως δούλεψε

----------

nikosgalanos (06-07-16)

----------


## nikosgalanos

Ήταν απλό.Πήρα όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα που ήθελε ο ενισχυτής από τον Ιωαννίδη και τα κόλλησα στην πλακέτα με προσοχή και δούλεψε.

----------


## Dbnn

Και σου γονατισε 1.5Α τροφοδοτικο απλα για να δεις αν δουλευει η τον τσιτωσες με τη μια και γονατισε το τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## nikosgalanos

> Και σου γονατισε 1.5Α τροφοδοτικο απλα για να δεις αν δουλευει η τον τσιτωσες με τη μια και γονατισε το τροφοδοτικο?



Τον έβαλα σε full ένταση και ακουγόταν πάρα πολύ δυνατά.

----------

